# ***OFFICIAL*** 2012 MLB Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

For all of you that follow baseball.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Pretty good day of baseball, Halladay throwing a gem like usual, Valverde and Perez blowing their first save chances too! If anybody loves baseball but doesn't have any of the MLB premium services, I just found out about this new merger with Yahoo and MLB. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/full-count/


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Orioles are in the playoffs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

